# Menu Help



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

So im trying to put together my menu for my restuarunt when the time comes and so far i have it broken into 4 courses:

1st: Raw
2nd: Soups and Salads
3rd: Seafood
4th: Meats
and then Deserts

I have 3 soups and 2 salads and i want to bring in one more salad. I want a highend salad idea that you may have that i can twist and do what i want so im not taking your exact idea, just for some reason my brain isnt working. haha I want a high end salad that has some kind of fruit in it. 

then i have for seafood i have a yellow tail snapper, salmon, scallops, tuna, and halibut. Anything i should take out or put in? I kinda wan tot put like 5 or 6 choices under each course.

then for meats i have a flank steak, (which im going to swtich to a different steak), whole quail (which i might swtich to a chicken breast), lamb chops, pork tenderloin, and a duck breast. 

So what im asking is should i put anything on or take anything off to make a wide area of choice when choosing each course?

Thanks guys.


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

So you're a culinary student and you want to put "your" menu together "for when the time comes"? Why not get a job in the trenches, gain some experience, and then "when the time comes" you won't need to bastardize someone else's recipe, you'll be able to create your own.
Just my opinion though....


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I concur.

Also having the same few items on your menu flat out stinks. 

I beleive in seasonal menus, There is no reason if your buying good produce and what not that you shouldnt be using the nautal delicous flavors, they are cheaper and taste better and are local. 

There is no reason why you shouldnt be thinking of new dishes your dishes you would like to eventually see on your own menu one day but i think the dish should come from the heart, even though granted ideas from different people help but thats why you gain in the feild expereince.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I'm moving this thread to the Culinary Students forum since it appears more aptly suited there.


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

I like planning and dreaming about/for the future too. Sure the opening date for my "restaurant" is more than a decade away- but my passion is alive and kickin'. 
Have you ever gone to the National Restaurant Association site. They have links for lots of topics Opening a Restaurant | Running Your Business | National Restaurant Association


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you Dangel. Its just something to play around with on my free time. My life revloves around food, when im not in class or doing homework im playing with menus and ideas. 

Its just something to have fun on. Dont take it so seriously guys.


----------



## chefinfrance (Dec 16, 2007)

"You may switch your flank steak you may switch the quail". thats the way forward dont be confined to ingredients that may or may not be available or maybe of poor quality. Work on dishes that will work with different main ingredients


----------

